# mein bike!-würde euch gerne mal zeigen...



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

ich hab die bilder von meinem bike gerade eingescaned-sind 
auch als "jpg"-datei abgespeichert-sie sind aber immernoch
ca.300kb groß-wie kann ich die noch kleiner bekommen-wer
es weiß bitte schritt für schritt erklären!


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

Mit Corel Draw bekommst Du sie kleiner!
Wenn Du es nicht hast, kannst Du mir Die Bilder auch schicken, ich machs Dir dann kurz, sagen wir in ner viertel bis halben Stunde schick ich sie Dir zurück.
Email: [email protected]
mußt halt noch sagen wie groß Du sie haben willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

hab dir fotos gerade geschickt!danke schon mal!


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Januar 2003)

Ein Bild soll sicherlich max. 60kb groß sein 

Ansonsten stell doch die Bilder bei www.trialfoto.de rein, Konrad 
Da haste keine Größenbegrenzung soweit ich weiß. 
Natürlich musst du uns dann bescheid geben!

Matze


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

geht ja gleich los-aber erwartet bitte nichts weltbewegendes 
ist hal ein ganz normales echo


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *ich hab die bilder von meinem bike gerade eingescaned-sind
> auch als "jpg"-datei abgespeichert-sie sind aber immernoch
> ca.300kb groß-wie kann ich die noch kleiner bekommen-wer
> es weiß bitte schritt für schritt erklären! *


geht in jedem ms office paket: photo editor.
bei bild - größe ändern


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

so, fertig
hab sie Dir geschickt


----------



## m.k. (7. Januar 2003)

Keine Ahnung, ob dir das was nuetzt, aber ich mache das unter UNIX mit meinem kleinen Script.
Ist nicht ganz astrein, sollte aber im Normalfall funktionieren:

------begin file: jpegscale-----
#!/bin/bash

# Scaling of jpeg's
# Parameter 1: width, parameter 2: height, parameter 3: filename

file=$3
width=$1
height=$2
tmppnm=/tmp/$file.$EUID.pnm
tmpscale=/tmp/$file.$EUID.${width}x${height}.pnm

djpeg -pnm $3 > $tmppnm 
pnmscale -width $width -height $height $tmppnm > $tmpscale
cjpeg -outfile ${file%%.jpg}-${width}x${height}.jpg $tmpscale
rm $tmppnm $tmpscale
------end file: jpegscale-------

Gruss,
Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Du hast nen Unix? oder nurn normales freies Linux?

Ronny


----------



## m.k. (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Du hast nen Unix? oder nurn normales freies Linux?*



Zuhause: Linux & Win95
Institut: Digital UNIX auf DEC Alpha Workstations

Matthias


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

@mrt:bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Ich will jetze endlich Bilder sehn... Ich WILL Ich WILL Ich WILL!!!


Ronny


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

ruhe da auf den billigen plätzen! 
es kann sich nur um stunden handeln....


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Naaaahhhrg ich hab heir nen teuren Platz!


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

ach verdammt,ich weiß doch auch was hier abgeht....
scheiß multimedia-zeug
am besten ich mache von den fotos ein paar abzüge und
schicke euch jedem ein brief....


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Neee dauert mir zu lange...


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

soo,nu geht los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

und von vorn


----------



## LoonSky (7. Januar 2003)

Ja, mir gefällts! schön gemacht!

So, werd jetzt noch ein bissle die Stadt unsicher machen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Den Bremsehebl habsch auch 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Januar 2003)

@ Ronny 

Ich nich mehr 

@ Konrad

Wie macht denn sich die XT Scheibenbremse so?? Biste vollends zufrieden oder würdest du Abstriche machen wollen?
Gibt es zu dem System ne 180er Scheibe?

Ach ja und noch was...mach die Aufkleber ab!!!!!!  
Also nicht alle, aber das sieht ja aus wie ne trialende Werbetafel  
Ansonsten ist es recht hübsch!

Matze

PS: Die Hauptsache ist...dir gefällts!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Für wasdenn anem Trialbike ne 180er scheibe?

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Januar 2003)

Zu viel schnickschnak dran und zu viele aufkleber! Ncih mein ding


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

@konrad
sind sie jetzt doch noch angekommen?


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Januar 2003)

Ach mensch Ronny...warum wohl...?? Ich habe ne Koxx Gabel mit 180er Aufnahme und somit bräuchte ich ne 180er Scheibe. compris?

Außerdem würde ich mir deswegen keine neue Gabel kaufen! Wenn du mit deiner 160er Scheibe zufrieden bist, dann ist das schön für dich. Ich werde mit meiner 180er glücklich und tt² mit seiner 190er 


Oder willste mit dem Post behaupten, dass ich kein Trialbike habe...hä hä hä????  Suchst Stress oder was???  

Matze


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

@matze:die xt.disc macht sich ganz gut-der druckpunkt ist bretthart und liegt nicht zu nahe am lenker.leider bin ich nocht dazu gekommen sie richtig einzubremsen-wegen dem schlechten
wetter und so...aber sonst geil-vielleicht eib bissl schwer

@mrt:die fotos sind erst später gekommen,ich hab die die
ich hatte mit dem windows photo editor kleiner gemacht

ja die aufkleber hab ich ganz bewusst draufgemacht-sind dann 
doch wohl ein bisschen viel geworden...mein neuen ES-4R
lasse ich ganz silbern 

wegen dem schnickschnack:eigentlich ist wirklich nur das dran,was man braucht-mir würde es auch lieber sein,wenn 
mein bike ein bissl filigraner aussehen würde


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

achso,wegen der 180-scheibe-normal wird die xt-disc mit ner
160-scheibe ausgeliefert-aber es gibt noch'n adapter,dann
kannst'e auch ne 203-scheibe fahren 
180-scheiben hat shimano nic im programm,da müsstest du
dir eine von hope hole,oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (7. Januar 2003)

lass doch die luise scheibe dran! und fahr dann die xt dazu!

hab jetzt auch ne deore bremse mit ner xt scheibe!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Januar 2003)

Defenetly zu viele Aufkleber!
Sag mal Dieser Altek Hebel... welchen Kolben hast du denn da drin? hattest du damit schon Probleme wegen Undichtheit? Wie lange fährst den schon?


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2003)

den altek hebel hab ich schon ca.3/4 jahr,wegen undichtheit 
hatte ich noch keine probs-welcher kloben da drin weiß ich nicht,
ich hatte den hebel vom freund gekauft.


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Ich hab meinen auch nen 3/4tel jahr und auch keine probleme hab abermal was von 5jahren Garantie gegen undichtheiten gehört!?

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

Haha
Dann versuch mal diese Garantie zu erwirken bei der Bikecrew Landsberg! Ich lach mich jetzt schon schief, wenn wir uns mal treffen sollten, dann erzähl ich dir die unendliche Geschichte meiner Altek Hebel...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

also ich bearbeite meine Pix immer mit adobe photo shop
1. bildgröße bearbeiten (die größte seite 620 pixel)
2. für web speichern(macht die bilder sehr klein(KB)...je nach qualität
schaut sie euch an
Meine bikes


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Naja ich sachmal... ich hab die ja nich direkt bei Bike Crew bestellt also muß sich da dann wer anderst rumärgern!

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

meeeep!
Falsch! Die Bikecrew sind der einzigeImporteur für Altek Hebel, also wirds an denen scheitern....


----------



## konrad (8. Januar 2003)

also mein kumpel hatte den hebel bei hibike bestellt-eigentlich
wollte er nur ne hs33 für hinten,aber die trottel von hibike
haben ihm den besagten habel geschickt-und dann wollten sie den auch nicht mehr zurücknehmen,naja,dann hab ich ihn halt 
genommen.
aber eigentlich gibts doch von altek den zylinder als erstazteil...
würde jedoch auch ziemlich teuer werden-aber noch geht meiner
und wenn er putt geht hol ich mir halt ein von magura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Naja schick sind die Hebel schon... damit holt man eigentlich das an gewicht raus wasne Magura im verlgeich zuner normalen V-Brake mehr weigt.. Und mitm kleinen Kolben ises auchn bissel stärker...


Allerdings hatt ich mal meinen 2ten Hebel Zerlegt... wollt mal sehn wieviele Teile das sind  und da hab ich da geguckt das im Zylinder noch Metallstückchen vom Fräsen drinn waren... Also die nehmens wohl wirklich nicht so ernst!

Ronny


----------



## konrad (8. Januar 2003)

so sieht das ende aus


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Also wenn ein Rahmen direkt ander Schweißnaht Bricht ises aber meist nen eindeutiger Garantiegrund...

Ronny


----------



## konrad (8. Januar 2003)

jepp-ich hab gerade jan dieses bild geschickt-morgen schickt
er mein es-4r raus-juhu!   
misst-so lange noch dieser beschi**ene schnee liegt kann ich 
sowieso nicht fahren


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

meeep wieder Falsch!
Sorry aber genau diese Ersatzkolben gibts halt nicht mehr! Die gabs mal für 80DM aber nun nicht mehr. Deshaln hab ichs dann auch aufgegeben mit der Magura. 
Übrigens Hi-Bike bezieht die auch von der Bikecrew Landsberg!


----------



## konrad (8. Januar 2003)

dann is ja alles klar du amateur-showmaster! 

wenn wir das nächste mal ein "meeep" brauchen,melden wir 
uns bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Die Kolben müßtes aber trotzdem noch geben denn die Firma Device gibts ja noch und stellt die dinger her..... mir jetze auch egal.. bisjetz gehts un wenner kaputt is hol ich mir eben nen neuen!?

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (9. Januar 2003)

ich weiss warum ich auf hoffmannräder stehe echo naja  übrigens mach ich nun extremtest ich werd mein hoffmann das 3. wettbewerbsjahr fahren muss dochj mal kaputtgehen aber ich glaub nicht weil das hält einfach meins ist halt ein hoffmann einfach ne klasse höher.


----------



## tobsen (9. Januar 2003)

jaaaa, hoffmann is ja sooooo geil!!!
also der stellt echt suuuper produkte her.
kamma nur empfehlen


----------



## Rider Anonymus (10. Januar 2003)

Entweder bin ich echt zu doof, aber wo bekommt man denn jetzt diese Bremshebel für HS-33er her??
Von HiBike oder von ner Bikecrew von irgendwo oder woher?! Man muss die doch irgendwo ganz genau bestellen können?!

oder net...


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Januar 2003)

Ich hab meine von mountainbikes.net


----------



## konrad (10. Januar 2003)

bei www.hibike.de gibts die-die ham jetzt auch schöne bilder 
davon da!die sind jedoch nicht billig!-179 das paar!


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Januar 2003)

Bei mountainbikes
sindse glaube 20-25euro billiger...

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Januar 2003)

Ok... doch nur 15Euro billiger dafür aber auch mit 12.7mm Kolben möglich...

Ich dacht ja ich hatte meine damals für 153Euro bekommen...!?

Ronny


----------



## Rider Anonymus (10. Januar 2003)

weiß einer ob ich die auch an ner HS 33 Race Line D nehmen kann?!

Achja kennt eigentlich wer die HS 33 Race Line "D"
die hat oben nochmal so nen rotes D drauf!!

Habse gebraucht gekauft ud weiß eigentlich gar net, was so besonders an denen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Januar 2003)

Du kannst alle Nehmerzylinder nehmen denn die sind alle gleich!

Ronny


----------



## luden (10. Januar 2003)

also wenn du dir so einen hebel holen willst nehm ich dir deinen raceline d hebel ab, ok? hab nämlich nur ne hs22


----------



## tingeltangeltill (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rider Anonymus _
> *weiß einer ob ich die auch an ner HS 33 Race Line D nehmen kann?!
> 
> Achja kennt eigentlich wer die HS 33 Race Line "D"
> ...



die "D" hat im vergleich zur "normalen" nen 14mm kolben (keinen 16mm)

greez till


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Januar 2003)

echt??
Die normalen Hs33 haben doch auch 14 mm oder nicht?
Ich dacht die Race Line D sind so ne ziemlich alten Hebel die auch wesentlich größer sind? Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Damals als die noch die Großen Hebel hatten hatten die alle 16mm Kolben und die Raceline D war die erste HS22 mit 14mm Kolben...

Irgendwie so wars...


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Januar 2003)

Jo das ist richtig. 
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass die Race Line D auch schon ne HS 33 war, oder? 
Die heutigen HS 33 haben natürlich alle 14mm Geberkolben. Da ist wohl was falsch rübergekommen. 
Die HS 22 hatte nen 16mm Geberkolben und ich glaub mich noch daran erinnern zu können, dass es noch ne HS 24 (Z.B. Jonny T)  gab, und die hatte ebenfalls nen 16mm Geberkolben und ich glaube auch nen TPA Einstellrädchen. 
Bin mir aber nicht richtig sicher! 

MAtze


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Ja matze irgendwie so!


----------



## Jerry (13. Januar 2003)

Gibbet die Altek nisch einzeln zu kofen! Ich brauch ja nur für hinten! Mein Magura is mir echt ein bissl schwer!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Januar 2003)

Neun nur im paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (13. Januar 2003)

wie gesagt:mein kumpel wollte ne hs33 für hinten und bekommen
hat er einen altekhebel für hinten-es geht auch einzeln-irgendwie


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Januar 2003)

@Gonzo
Also Gonzo, wenn du es schaffst dir bei irgendwem neue Dichtungsringe für nen 10,7mm oder 12,7mm (kannst dir aussuchen) zu besorgen, dann verkauf ich dir gern nen einzelnen von meinen, mußt nur sagen welche Seite! Damals haben die mir die Dichtungsringe so kostenlos zugeschickt, ohne Rechnung oder irgendwas.


----------



## Rider Anonymus (14. Januar 2003)

wenn ich meine digi wieder habe mach ich mal nen Foto von meiner HS-33 D, und ich kann leider net beurteilen, wie alt, da die bremse gebraucht gekauft wurde!
Naja die Hebel san schon was größer als die normalen, ca. 3 Finger...

hab doch noch nen Foto gefunden:


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Januar 2003)

die raceline D ist cirka von '97
ich weis es da ich da angefange hab meine ersten bikes zu verkaufen...und da waren die drann.
an den bremsen hab ich einstellen und entlüften gelernt


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Januar 2003)

Jo ich hab auchnoch irgendwo nen Katalog oder Heft da warn Johnny T und Raceline D drinne... Und dann gabs ja mal nochne Harlekin mitner Roten undner Gelben...


----------

